# Stat: Recent Trend of Kitchen Knife Manufacturing in Japan



## ojisan (Jan 26, 2020)

I recently compiled some statistics data from the government so that I can oversee the trend of the industry in Japan in the last two decades. I've already shared some of the data in another thread, but maybe it's worth sharing the entire data here as well. There are some interesting numbers and trends in different regions in Japan.

If you want the raw data, please checkout the official page of the government.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Can’t read it on my phone, can you post jpeg?


----------



## ojisan (Jan 27, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Can’t read it on my phone, can you post jpeg?



Here you go.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 27, 2020)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting !


----------



## rickbern (Jan 27, 2020)

What year did kkf start online? Can we correlate that to this data?

I see that personally for me, the industry really started to recover when I started buying knives. ;-)


----------



## ojisan (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't know when KKF started, but I have some data about export/import of kitchen knives from/to Japan.
It seems exporting started to increase around 2005, and then hit by the financial crisis in 2018 and recovered/recovering till now.
One of interesting findings is that the value/knife ratio is increasing while the number of items are not changing or even decreasing, which implies the premium range is getting more popular than 20 years ago.


----------

